# Putting food in water?



## Nick (Aug 13, 2013)

So we have had no problems with our hedgehog (aside from him refusing to use his litter pan, and throwing the cedar wood chips everywhere) but this morning I woke up to find his water bowl full of wet soggy food. Why is he doing this? He constantly has fresh water, always has food available, and is getting the nutritional values he needs in his diet. We feed him blue wilderness chicken flavor dry cat food, and give him a couple mealworms every couple of days. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

He might be doing this to make the food easier to chew or for no reason at all. Try moving the dishes further apart and see if that helps. On another note, cedar is very dangerous and shouldn't be used. The oils in the cedar that make it smell so nice is very dangerous for the lungs of small animals. If you want to continue to use wood shavings you can use aspen or kiln dried pine.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Ahhhh Monkey D Luffy! I named a rescue hedgie I had, Namine. lol One Piece.


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

how big is that kibble? Could he be doing it to softened it up and make it easier to eat if the pieces are large, or does he have any issues with his teeth?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

What kind of bowls do you have the food and water in?

(I like Hagen's ergonomic ceramic bowls to prevent mixing and spilling and general messes)


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

I would try moving the food bowl away from the water. They like to do stuff like that. Lol, their funny about keeping their cage clean


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks I will try to move the food and water bowls apart from each other, and I will change the wood chips in his litter pan. There are no problems with his teeth as far as I know, and he has had no problems chewing the food. If there are any more problems I will post again on this thread. 

Once again, thank you all for your suggestions and advice!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Chloethehedgie7 said:


> I would try moving the food bowl away from the water. They like to do stuff like that. Lol, their funny about keeping their cage clean


Chloethehedgie, it is difficult to read with blue highlighter against th blue background, if you like using the highlighters a purple or pink is much easier to read or you can use the normal black. Thank you


----------

